Ask HN: Can the Immune System Fight Covid-19 Without a Temperature Increase? - throw1234651234
======
mtmail
From my understanding of "Reducing fever, good or bad" (Dr. John Campbell,
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gJqSdmNNwW4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gJqSdmNNwW4))
the human body needs fever to fight the viral infection.

~~~
throw1234651234
My confusion leads from thinking that there are two ways to fight it. One is
white blood cells murdering the virus - the "ideal way". Two is the body
panicking and over-heating to kill anything that can't handle the temperature
(preferably mainly the virus). I am not sure if #2 works through virus-killing
cells, in conjunction with them, or purely in an unrelated fashion killing
everything that it can, kind of like chemo.

